# New EOS Digital Solution Disk Software 31.1A for Windows (03/11/16)



## BRunner (Mar 10, 2016)

You can download it from Canon EOS 80D support page. Just provide 80D serial number found on Google.

http://pdisp01.c-wss.com/gdl/WWUFORedirectSerialTarget.do?id=NGE4MWYwNGJk&cmp=ABR&lang=EN


```
EOS Digital Solution Disk Software 31.1A for Windows	03/11/16	272.48 MB	
The EOS Digital Solution Disk Software contains various applications for EOS digital cameras. The following applications are included in this package. Digital Photo Professional 4.4.0 EOS Utility 3.4.0 EOS Utility 2.14.20 EOS Lens Registration Tool 1.4.0 EOS Web Service Registration Tool 1.4.0 EOS Sample Music Picture Style Editor 1.16.0

File name: ksdw31.1a-installer.zip
```
Unfortunately, still no support for 1DsIII in DPP 4.4.0


----------

